# Best home pregnancy test?



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi all,

Can you please tell me your faves? I have a theory that I have a bad set. I'm on cd 32, no sign of AF, very sore breasts, but 2 neg tests. Maybe it's the test I'm using?

Thanks!!


----------



## alaska (Jun 12, 2004)

consumer reports tested First Response as the best, most reliable test. I don't have firsthand knowledge though...

eta - reading through other posts though some complain of false positives with fre? i didn't think false positives were possible. ? sorry, I ended up not being much help


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

Early Response is actually what I'm using. On the third I got a very, very, very faint positive, so I went to the doctor today. Don't have the results yet, but since I woke up in the middle of the night absolutely RAVENOUS and my breasts are sore as hell, I'm betting it's a done deal!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Yeah!!! 

I tested very, very early on a cheapo test from the dollar store and then confirmed it with an Early Response.

Darshani


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

You might have posted the results somewhere else, but my curiosity is getting the best of me...can you come back to this thread and let us know??

*crossing my fingers for you*
Elisabeth


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

I went to the doctor and they said negative, but still no signs of AF and a good friend of mine had several negatives, including one from the doctor (same place), so...

What do you think?


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Geez....I don't know....I guess the best thing to do is give it a few days and see if tests start coming out in a definitive positive. I'll be hoping for you!

Elisabeth


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

I like the tests from here:
www.accuratepregnancytests.com
They're nice and cheap and detect a low amount of hcg; 25 miu.
Most hpts at the store begin much higher so if you're a testing addict, it's fun to buy 25 of them for $12 and just have at it for as long as they last you








Only thing I don't like about them is the stick is very narrow so the lines are short. When you get your bfp you want it loud and clear!!
I am really not sure what doc's offices use. I used to work at a doc's office and the tests they had; I never looked to see what level they began detecting at. Plus we got different brands all the time. Your doc's office may just have a brand that won't detect hormone under a certain level. You just can't trust any hpt that's negative unless you have a beta drawn afterwards.
Good luck!
Karen


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I've used First Response, but also HyVee (the local grocery store) brand.

Are you using your first morning urine?
A quanitative hCG would be slightly more accurate than a urine test, though the urinestests these days are very good once you are testing after AF is expected.


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the advice. We had used EPT and gotten negatives, but waited another week and used the Clear Blue Easy. Took two tests and both said, "pregnant" so there you go!! Check out my new sig!
'


----------

